# Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00PM ET



## ZÆ

<table border="1" height="100" width="100"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>**</td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*New Jersey Nets*</td><td>*Toronto Raptors*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*41-41*
Second, Atlantic
Complete Standings</td><td>*47-35*
First, Atlantic 
Complete Standings</td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Playoffs: Round 1 Game 5*</th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Tuesday, May 1, 2007; 7:00 PM EST*</th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Air Canada Centre - Toronto, Ontario*</th></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Television Coverage*
(Pre-Game: 6:30PM)
</td><td>*WWOR - TNT*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Radio Coverage*
(Pre-Game 6:40PM)</td><td></td></tr></tbody></table>*SEASON SERIES: 2-2 - Tied*









*Coaching Match-up*
<table border="0" height="100" width="100"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Lawrence Frank*</td><td>*Sam Mitchell*</td></tr></tbody></table>




















*Team Match-up*


*Nets Roster - Raptors Rosters*

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="100"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#06143f"><td colspan="6" class="stathead">*Nets 2006-07 Team Leaders*</td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td align="right">25.2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">8.2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">9.2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">1.6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td align="right">0.9</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="100"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#061642"><td colspan="6" class="stathead">*Raptors 2006-07 Team Leaders*</td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td>*Chris Bosh*</td><td align="right">22.6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td>*Chris Bosh*</td><td align="right">10.7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td>*T.J. Ford*</td><td align="right">7.9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td>*T.J. Ford*</td><td align="right">1.3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td>*Chris Bosh*</td><td align="right">1.3</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Marquee Matchup Of The Series*
<table bgcolor="black" border="1" height="100" width="100" align="center"><tbody><tr align="center"><td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Chris Bosh*</td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">







</th></tr><tr align="center"><td>2006-2007 Season Stats</td><td>2006-2007 Season Stats</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>PPG - 25.2</td><td>PPG - 22.6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>RPG - 6.0</td><td>RPG - 10.7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>APG - 4.8</td><td>APG - 2.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>SPG - 1.00</td><td>SPG - .57</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>BPG - .37</td><td>BPG - 1.30</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*2006-2007 Series vs. Toronto (2-2)*</td><td>*2006-2007 Series vs. New Jersey (2-2)*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
Averaged 21.5 points, 7.0 rebounds and 6.3 assists in 4 games
</td><td>
Averaged 17.0 points and 6.7 rebounds in 3 games
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
Tallied team-high 32 points and dished 7 assists in 101-86 win on 1/9/07
</td><td>
Recorded 25 points and 9 rebounds in 120-109 home win on 2/14/07
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
Recorded double-double (25 points and 11 boards) in 102-92 win on 11/1/06
</td><td>
Misses Toronto's 90-78 home victory on 12/15/06 with an injured left knee
</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table bgcolor="black" border="0" height="100" width="100"><tbody><tr><td>Playoffs: Round 1; Game 2 -- May 1, 2007

*Nets* vs *Raptors*​ 
*'s
Keys to the Game:
* 
</td></tr></tbody></table>​


uCash Sportsbook Rules
For the latest news and information on the Nets and this game check out http://www.netsdaily.com/.


----------



## GMJigga

The Nets are the better team, but Toronto is at home for an elimination game and god only knows how the crowd is going to act. Could go either way. Part of me wants to see the Nets lose since I have game 6 tickets but....uh GO NETS!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

I'll change the Raps lineup tomorrow. I'm figuring Bargnani will start again.


----------



## jarkid

Jason Kidd wants more time to rest, so he will play at his 120% to close out the series.

Also, we are down the stretch, we will beat them in Toronto. Book it.

And it's time for Vince to revenge.


----------



## NetFan48

VC goes for 50 points in Game 5........GO NETS !!!!


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Carter has the Raptors scared: 










It will be an interesting battle :clap2:


----------



## AIFAN3

Mitchell plans to put out a scoring lineup out there... Somewhere along the lines of

PG-Calderon
SG-Ford/Mo (depending on how Ford is feeling)
SF-Parker
PF- Bargnani
C-Bosh


That's my guess... If he goes to this matchup we may see uncle cliffy a bit more..


----------



## fruitcake

time to change those stats to playoffs stats


----------



## BDB

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



SetShotWilly said:


> Carter has the Raptors scared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be an interesting battle :clap2:


:lol: :lol: They're frontline's soft. Bosh is scared of Twin too








"Nooo I'm gonna get hit!"


----------



## NetFan48

Nets - 108 / Raptors - 78


----------



## jerkstore

Bosh and VC will both be booed.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



fruitcake said:


> time to change those stats to playoffs stats


Frrrrrrrom Nebraska, Seven feet, Nummmmmmmber 12, Miki Moore!


----------



## Block

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



ghoti said:


> Frrrrrrrom Nebraska, Seven feet, Nummmmmmmber 12, Miki Moore!


MIKI LIKES IT. (worst PA announcer in the NBA)


----------



## Real

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

The Raptors are a complete mess right now. Doesn't mean they can't come back and win this game. We need to come out and finish this once and for all.


----------



## Fray

The Nets need to end the series tonight so they can rest up for the Cavs.


----------



## jarkid

Go Nets Go


----------



## SetShotWilly

MoPete excited about getting his first playoffs start


----------



## jarkid

They will have a diffrent lineup tonight


----------



## jarkid

bargnani for 3 damn it


----------



## jarkid

Yes VC And 1


----------



## jarkid

VC can't hit free


----------



## HB

Come on Mikki what type of D is that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince blocked by Bosh, gets it back, hits and gets fouled by Bosh. 

And the "VC Sucks" chants start


----------



## jarkid

Batgnani damn it


----------



## jarkid

RJ for 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

They're doubling Vince every time he gets it...gotta keep hitting the shots like RJ just did.


----------



## jarkid

Damn it Bad Pass


----------



## jarkid

Damn it Bargnani is a bum


----------



## SetShotWilly

Collins can't gaurd Bargniani. He shouldnt be on him


----------



## jarkid

Damn it


----------



## HB

Man this guys are cold. Barganini is abusing Collins so far


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

raptors coming out with a lot of energy...Nets not so much.


----------



## jarkid

Call a Timeout , Frank


----------



## jarkid

HB said:


> Man this guys are cold. Barganini is abusing Collins so far


Mikki


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Raptors getting away with too much contact inside.


----------



## elsaic15

nets coming out worst way possible. passive, shooting jump shots. COMON DAMNIT. and man, where the hell has carters ft touch gone this series


----------



## big furb

Too many jumpers early in the game.


----------



## jarkid

Bosh fouled, haha


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2nd foul on Bosh..nice


----------



## HB

Extremely bad shot by Boki


----------



## jarkid

Nets are lazy


----------



## HB

The Nets are being completely outplayed


----------



## XRay34

they didnt come to play

god forbid this team loses game 6


----------



## jarkid

Nets are done


----------



## big furb

Guys coming out with absolutely no energy, sad


----------



## jarkid

Rest all the starters, play the bench, the game is done


----------



## HB

RJ with a boneheaded play


----------



## jarkid

**** UP, what's up, RJ, foul him? damn your mother


----------



## XRay34

so we lose game 6 season is over folks

nets down 23-8 what a joke


----------



## Vincanity15311

wow we are playing terribly


----------



## HB

The only guy that has come to play is Vince


----------



## XRay34

pathetic no D they give away a free win why even show up


----------



## jarkid

VC for 3


----------



## XRay34

lol barganini


----------



## jarkid

Mikki can't hit


----------



## Vincanity15311

absolutely waxed


----------



## big furb

I expected the raptors to come out like this, but it seems the only person that came ready to play for the nets is Vince


----------



## furnace

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



jarkid said:


> Rest all the starters, play the bench, the game is done



It is rare that I agree with Jarkid.

This is one of those times.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

worst first quarter from the nets in a playoff game in how long? perhaps ever?


----------



## jarkid

Bargnani hit it again,

damn, Kidd guards Bargnani?

Are you Nuts?

Call a timeout, Frank


----------



## SetShotWilly

What happened to their defense?


----------



## Kidd Karma

Typical one team is desperate playing for their lives, the other is in the catbirds seat, got Game 6 tickets? Watch Mavs-GSW, see if it's more of the same, team down 3-1 is at home.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

With a chance to end the series, they come out with no energy and go back to the stand and watch someone dribble offense. :sigh:


----------



## HB

I knew Andrea would be a problem, the Nets cant afford to have him at 100% it could really be their downfall


----------



## SetShotWilly

They are letting a soft rookie torch them in a playoff game. Man this is sad


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

SetShotWilly said:


> What happened to their defense?


They're being much more aggressive...looks like there were a few times there would have been a whistle if they weren't the home team in the playoffs.


----------



## jarkid

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



furnace said:


> It is rare that I agree with Jarkid.
> 
> This is one of those times.


Thanks.


----------



## furnace

I was right unfortunately, about the Nets being lazy.


----------



## jarkid

Mikki can't shoot the mid range jumpers in the playoffs.


----------



## Vincanity15311

o bull****


----------



## HB

The Nets need offense and Frank brings in Wright?


----------



## SetShotWilly

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> They're being much more aggressive...looks like there were a few times there would have been a whistle if they weren't the home team in the playoffs.


I was talking about Nets defense. They are letting everyone to the rim at their free will


----------



## jarkid

We need Marcus to help us.


----------



## XRay34

not gonna waste my time with this crap ima pop in dvd


----------



## jarkid

Mikki sucks,

bench him !


----------



## Vincanity15311

wat the hell just happenned.. this is horse ****


----------



## GM3

WTF is with all these calls against the Nets?

3 Raptors surround Vince and its a foul on the Nets?


----------



## jarkid

Mikki Moore is just a raptor, he helps Raptors so much.


----------



## big furb

Bad enough the nets have come out ompletely flat, now the refs are being intimidated by the toronto crowd. I hate chicken**** refs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

SetShotWilly said:


> I was talking about Nets defense. They are letting everyone to the rim at their free will


oh, yeah, that too.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> wat the hell just happenned.. this is horse ****


Vince got in the way of the raptors swinging arms and feet, so it's a foul on him. Duh.


----------



## elsaic15

vc only one that showed up. patehtic


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

pretty hard to avoid contact when TJ Ford JUMPS INTO YOU. worst call of the game.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Mikki is playing like a true scrub. Boone should get some minutes


----------



## HB

Lol Ford what the heck was that


----------



## jarkid

13-33 Nets 1qtr.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*End of the First*
Raptors 33
Nets 13


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Lawrence Frank MUST RIP THE GUTS OUT OF EVERY SINGLE PLAYER on the team. he


----------



## elsaic15

rj needs to guard bargiani...mikki moore is horrendous on d. my god. idiots


----------



## jarkid

Damn it , if you don't finish this series tonight, you'd better expect not a 7 game series.


----------



## jerkstore

at least it's only the first quarter....


----------



## GM3

Here is where veterean experience comes in handy.

The Raptors twice fell apart after a quarter like this, can the Nets respond? I hope so.


----------



## big furb

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



jerkstore said:


> at least it's only the first quarter....


True, they better come out with some fire in the 2nd though, or heads will roll :curse:


----------



## purplehaze89

It's only the 1st quarter so just play relaxed and focused. On the other hand, this team needs to start playing some friggin' defense.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> Damn it , if you don't finish this series tonight, you'd better expect not a 7 game series.


I figured they were going to come out big in this game (although I didn't think the Nets would be this dead). But I still think the Nets can close it out in game 6


----------



## vinc3fo3

kidd's not setting tempo or anything. actually, by my count, at the start of the 2nd quarter VC is the only starter on the court. thank you lfrank, for benching people.

game 6, here we come!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ford headed back to the locker room


----------



## jarkid

Free Throw Percentage kills the nets


----------



## HB

Thats the way. Gotta play D and be aggressive. Get this under 10 before the end of the half, and they will be fine


----------



## vinc3fo3

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Ford headed back to the locker room


if it's for the VC "foul" that kid has got some guts for playing against people double his weight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice move by Boki...Nets looking better so far this quarter, but they gotta keep it up


----------



## GM3

Kerr said it righ there, Nets were caught off guard by the smaller line-up.

Mitchell is an idiot for not putting Petterson ealier in the series.


----------



## HB

Boki has to make those open shots

Gets the 3 in the old fashioned way, nice!


----------



## fruitcake

game is far from over. cut it to at least 10 by the half and we still got this. the important thing is Vince is still on fire (he was still scoring on 1 on 5 plays) so he could potentially carry us in the 4th.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Attack now!

Their jumper aren't falling, attack the basket don't settle for jumpers.


----------



## jarkid

Go Nets Go


----------



## jarkid

Boki da Man


----------



## GM3

14 point game.

Kidd, Marcus, Wright, Nachbar, Boone.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Go Boki! and 1


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Boki coming up big...hits the FT, cuts the lead to 14.


----------



## fruitcake

nachbar is cold


----------



## HB

Nets have the momentum


----------



## jarkid

Kidd Marcus on the court


----------



## Real

We're slowly looking better.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Marcus playing under control, I like it.

Bosh comes in and there goes Collins.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Why in the world is Williams the ball handler? He is a turnover machine


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Great hustle by Kidd.

Raptors have cooled off a lot after the hot start...13 point game.

Bosh coming back in...they gotta get the third called on him.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

The Nets are attacking, keep it going.


----------



## Vincanity15311

Wat are these calls


----------



## jarkid

Collins what are you doing

offensive foul


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

bring back vince. couple shots and this lead will be in single digits


----------



## jarkid

SetShotWilly said:


> Why in the world is Williams the ball handler? He is a turnover machine


He is fine so far with Kidd in the lineup


----------



## jerkstore

Nice screen by Collins


----------



## GM3

Argh Collins with an obvious foul, idiot.


----------



## HB

Get Vince in the game, no time to be worried about fatigue now


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

mmm, vince carter should be inserted right about now. Its a 15 point game, this is where the nets need to really take control before it becomes unmanageable.


----------



## SetShotWilly

This team is successful when Kidd distributes the ball. Instead he is just watching Marcus dribble all over the court. GIVE THE BALL TO KIDD!!! damn


----------



## jarkid

Marcus for 2


----------



## HB

Someone please guard Calderon this guy is getting open sht after open shot and for pete's sake get Marcus out.


----------



## jarkid

Mikki Moore is really sucking


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mikki called for the T


----------



## GM3

omg that was a retro RJ move.


----------



## jarkid

Yes, RJ and 1


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Great play by RJ, looked like the RJ of old. Hits the FT, cuts the lead to 13


----------



## SetShotWilly

um Why is Carter on the bench for so long?


----------



## Real

For God's sake.


----------



## GM3

For the love of god get Mikki out of there.


----------



## SetShotWilly

nevermind


----------



## SetShotWilly

Bench Mikki


----------



## nets15

what's up with all the bs callz!!! when we are gettin raped on the other end !


----------



## jarkid

Antoine Wright is a good defender,

Mikki Moore please get out of the court.

Give me Josh Boone


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mikki is not having a good night.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

moore has no business taking so many T's. He's not even a top 4 player on this team.


----------



## big furb

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



nets15 said:


> what's up with all the bs callz!!! when we are gettin raped on the other end !


The refs have been completely intimidated by the crowd. That's ok, the nets will just have to force the refs to make calls in their favour by staying aggressive


----------



## HB

Boy am I glad Wright is making those shots


----------



## dfunk15

J. Kidd is missing, maybe he got lost on one of those screens he doesnt fight through anymore


----------



## Real

T.J. Ford is done for the night.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ford likely out for the rest of the game


----------



## jarkid

James Posey made a shot.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Weight is having a pretty solid game so far.


----------



## nets15

omgggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3rd on Bosh, nice.


----------



## jarkid

Nice Bosh 3 fouls


----------



## GM3

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Kidd has to shoot those open jumpers, dammit.


----------



## nets15

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

omgggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow had eunff of these refs!


----------



## Real

T.J. Ford is done, and Bosh has 3 fouls, the door is wide open for the Nets to take this series. If they don't do it, I'll be disappointed, despite the poor start.


----------



## SetShotWilly

attack the ****ing basket Carter


----------



## GM3

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

I hope TJ Ford is all right.

I never liked him as a player but hope he comes back.


----------



## jarkid

All Nets Players are Jacque Vaughn ???

Quick Fouls


----------



## GM3

RJ and Kidd are making Vince look good in Toronto.


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

wtf was that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

They should just save time and let the Nets do whatever they're going to do at the offensive end, and then just stop the game and let the Raptors shoot FTs


----------



## nets15

time out nets! wow nets are off today.


----------



## big furb

Calderoon is being allowed to cheat off kidd. Frank needs to tell kidd to post jose up and force him to play some honest D


----------



## nets15

might as well get ready for game 6


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

the nets have to win today. They cannot risk a game 6 which they stand a strong chance of losing.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Why do they hold the ball for so long? Move the ball. jeez


----------



## nets15

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

boone 2-2 ft's !


----------



## GM3

13 point game.

Kidd, Carter, RJ, Boki, BOone.


----------



## dfunk15

rj's a dope, no court recognition at all


----------



## fruitcake

get some stops!


----------



## nets15

boone fouled again!


----------



## SetShotWilly

Caulderon schooling the whole Nets team


----------



## nets15

35-48 tor letz go nets !


----------



## nets15

nacbar!


----------



## fruitcake

omg are you serious...how is calderon still scoring


----------



## jarkid

Boone Nice


----------



## dfunk15

all nba defender is getting owned


----------



## GM3

To L. Frank,

Hassan Adams is quick enough to keep up with Calderon.


----------



## nets15

mo pete damn it !


----------



## fruitcake

why are we shooting threes........


----------



## jarkid

Can't cut their lead to 10 damn


----------



## nets15

wow kidd needs to take over the game !!


----------



## HB

Has anyone seen Jason Kidd today?


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Kidds defense is almost as overrated as Kobe Bryant. Thats hard, but somehow he manages to do it.


----------



## nets15

we need to finish strong to have any chance to win today !


----------



## nets15

calderon who is this guy?


----------



## jarkid

Jason Kidd is just sleeping


----------



## purplehaze89

Jason Kidd, playing amazingly tonight. Amazingly pathetic.

We just can't cut this game down to 10 for some reason.


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



HB said:


> Has anyone seen Jason Kidd today?


check one of the raptors screens, he disappears in there whenever one is set


----------



## big furb

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



HB said:


> Has anyone seen Jason Kidd today?


complete non-factor, i'm so disgusted. That's been the one matchup where we've consistently had the advantage, but not today.


----------



## furnace

Ghost fouls on Boone and Wright. Rediculous.


----------



## jarkid

Damn it you'd better play well after the timeout


----------



## nets15

omg they're not missing !


----------



## HB

Wow @ that lob


----------



## nets15

boone and 1!


----------



## SetShotWilly

Well they can't cut the lead because they are not playing defense. They have to get stops


----------



## GM3

Everytime I see Boone catch a pass from Kidd it reminds me so much of K-Mart days.


----------



## jarkid

Josh Boone owned the game.


----------



## nets15

damn this is hard to watch!


----------



## fruitcake

play some ****ing defense...like 2 stops in a row please.....why we exchanging baskets


----------



## GM3

Yeah, how about someone other than Kidd guard Barginai.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice play by Boone


----------



## jarkid

Stop Kidd on Barg


----------



## SetShotWilly

I can't believe i am saying this but Kidd looks lost out there


----------



## jarkid

Hurry up damn it cut it to be under 10


----------



## dfunk15

does any other player step out of bounds as much as boki, I've seen him do this way to many times


----------



## Dornado

I wonder if the Raptors will drop more confetti after this game...


----------



## Vincanity15311

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

OMG terrivble ending to the half


----------



## HB

Is Hassan Adams high?


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Game 2 loss is proving to be absolutely devestating.


----------



## farouq710

my goodness this game is just pissing me off. they refuse to play d or drive to the basket (except for boone and RJ). vince and Jkidd decided to take the night off it seems.


----------



## nets15

horrible fist half !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

42-59

play as hard as you can in the 2nd half, Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Halftime*
Nets 42
Raptors 59


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

well, im not going to lie...there is a distinct possibility the nets lose this series.


----------



## nets15

this hard to watch after the nets i saw in games 3 and 4 !


----------



## farouq710

looking forward to game six guys


----------



## HB

This is just unbelievable, a must win game and this guys dont show up


----------



## elsaic15

unbelievabnle....everyone on the nets decided to take the day off.


----------



## nets15

kidd needz to step up in the 2nd half


----------



## jarkid

If we can't win this game, then close them out in game 6.

Because Ford is done.


----------



## farouq710

the nets are clearly not following the example set by the other eastern conference teams in the second round already. they all took their games seriously. one of the things that has upset me about this year's nets is their loss of focus during certain points during the season. i can't stand that they think they are good enough to turn the on switch because they are not.


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



farouq710 said:


> my goodness this game is just pissing me off. they refuse to play d or drive to the basket (except for boone and RJ). vince and Jkidd decided to take the night off it seems.


perception is an interesting thing since imo Vince has been the least of Nets problems while RJ with exception of 2 drives has made few momentum killing retarded plays, I wont even talk about all nba defender. Ford and Calderon has been lighting him up enitire series but since Nets won their games ppl excused that as a Nets strategy, tonight Raps are winning so its kind of hard to ignore.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Believe it or not Bosh on the floor is good for us. As soon as Bosh left they went on the run


----------



## Funkateer

Frank is a real funny character....Bargnani is making fun out of the whole nets defense, yet Frank doesnt bring in Cliffy to stop that `talian **** happenin....

way to go...just keep in mikki moore...he plays great O and D...god ****in damn...i hate this game...


----------



## jerkstore

I think we got em right where we want em.


----------



## reganomics813

Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't there 2 halves in a basketball game? We're not that far out of it and we couldn't have played worse.


----------



## SetShotWilly

jerkstore said:


> I think we got em right where we want em.


Which is where? On the Nets throat?


----------



## purplehaze89

Relax people. The Nets came out loosey goosey and paid for it. They know now what they need to do. We won the 2nd quarter and its only a 17 point lead. Not insurmountable in a half by an stretch of the imagination. If Kidd, Carter and RJ pull together, there's a chance here. 

I mean, what'd you expect? A blowout of the Raptors at teh ACC? That's why I warned against complacency and thinking about the next round. We need to protect home court and take this team out now or in Game 6. You don't want non of the raucous ACC crowd in a Game 7.


----------



## vinc3fo3

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



jerkstore said:


> I think we got em right where we want em.


up by seventeen with bosh only scoring 2?

...yeah.


----------



## jerkstore

I think Frank is gonna break out the real defense 3rd quarter and throw the Raptors into a tizzy.


----------



## Jizzy

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

Now back to your regularly scheduled posting.


----------



## jerkstore

Well, first off have a sense of humor, and second I think we come out with a steam roller 3rd, I think that may have been the plan, not to be down this much, but to take their best punch and counter...


----------



## HB

Why not put Vince or RJ on Calderon, at least thoes guys can bother him with their length


----------



## Jizzy

We seriously need Micheal jordan. enough of this bull****.


----------



## jarkid

Boone at the line:

6/7


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

the nets have come back from larger deficts (18 points), later in games, and against better teams (chicago twice). However, they have to play a recognizable form of defense to win this game. Raptors literally had everything they wanted on the offensive end.


----------



## Jizzy

WTF was Hassan thinking fouling that weird guy? Grabbed his jersey and everything

Mikki has been ****. Get him out of there.


----------



## big furb

I hope the whole team is sitting in the locker room getting pissed off with how they came out in this game. If Frank is gonna be a great headcoach in this league he needs to be tearing into these guys right now


----------



## fruitcake

vince should guard bargs.


----------



## HB

Vince has got to finish those


----------



## SetShotWilly

Come on Carter


----------



## jarkid

Moore for 2


----------



## jarkid

defense !!


----------



## HB

Forget it, the Raps are getting whatever they want


----------



## SetShotWilly

wow horrible officiating


----------



## jarkid

****


----------



## jarkid

nice block by RJ


----------



## jarkid

damn, please defense


----------



## fruitcake

arite keep it coming...get that lead down...the game is not out of reach


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

the lead was stuck at 15 for about half the quarter, disgusting.


----------



## vincecarterrules

friggin' refs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

Sam ****ing Mitchell calls a timeout


----------



## Vincanity15311

keep chipping


----------



## purplehaze89

Come On Boys. We Got Em Where We Want Them. We Just Need To Play Some Defense.


----------



## vincecarterrules

Go Nets Go!!!!!!


----------



## reganomics813

We are really throwing away oppurtunities this game, whnever they miss we have a dumb turnover and its killin us. We can't trade buckets at this point.


----------



## jarkid

Finally, Kidd made a layup


----------



## purplehaze89

Down by 13 with 7 minutes left in the 3rd quarter? This game is not over by any stretch of the imagination. We need to come out guns blazing and full momentum.


----------



## AJC NYC

a 10 - 0 run here and it would be a 3 point game


----------



## HB

That was a foul

Lol at Bosh he looks like a cartoon character


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter sucks big time tonight


----------



## jarkid

Bosh 4 fouls, haha


----------



## SetShotWilly

Bosh can scream all he wants yet no technical. haha


----------



## dfunk15

vince doesnt airball 7 foot jumpers when he's not fouled


----------



## HB

Why is Moore in this game and not Boone


----------



## jarkid

Vc 3


----------



## SetShotWilly

Trap don't foul Boki come on


----------



## fruitcake

we got this..play defense!


----------



## SetShotWilly

Yes!!!


----------



## HB

We have a game


----------



## fruitcake

oh my god...why why why


----------



## jarkid

haha VC and 1


----------



## fruitcake

yes! DEFENSE PLEASE...GO NETS...finally!


----------



## jarkid

VC sucks at line


----------



## HB

Why does Boki do the same thing over and over again


----------



## SetShotWilly

wtf is wrong with Boki tonight


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

SOMEONE MUST KILL NACHBAR!!!!!!!!! EVERYTIME HE STEPS OUT OF BOUNDS OR TAKES STEPS!!!!!!! what is his problem!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

im getting tired of boki's traveling, is he a basketball player or a ****ing tap dancer


----------



## jarkid

damn.. we are still done


----------



## jarkid

Boki didn't need to dribble in the possession, he just needed shooting the three.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Maybe Carter should start practicing freethrows with the rest of the team booing him at practice.


----------



## big furb

Vince keeping us in it but the defense needs to tighten up just a little bit more. And Boki needs to make good, quick moves with the ball. He's had a number of turnovers trying to do something more than is necessary. Just take the damn shot boki!!!!


----------



## purplehaze89

GOD. TURNOVERS. 

Killing us. Amazingly pathetic.


----------



## HB

Play some D for pete's sake


----------



## jarkid

Kidd for 3


----------



## HB

Boki and Moore have been terrible today. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## SetShotWilly

WTF is wrong with this team? stick with Caulderon.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

nets arent just going to lose the game, but the series if this is the kind of defense they will play. just the worst i've seen in more than a month and a half.


----------



## jarkid

The defense is just sucking


----------



## fruitcake

wow. the raptors did not just go on a 5-0 run. are you kidding me?


----------



## nets15

play some D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsaic15

uhm...can someone stay with calderon


----------



## dfunk15

Jefferson isolations is the worst play in Nets playbook, he wastes time or forces a bad shot most of the time


----------



## jarkid

MoPeterson is killing the Nets.

**** YOUR MOTHER DEFENSE


----------



## jarkid

Raptors without Bosh and Ford are still raping the Nets.

Are you kidding me?

danm it


----------



## firstrounder

Hey as a Raps fan I'm still not comfortable. We've got key guys in foul trouble and might have to rely on Martin down the stretch of this one.

This 14 point lead feels like a 5 point lead.

This game ain't over...and if we do win, you guys are still favoured to take the series back in NJ since we can't seem to even come CLOSE to you in the swamp.


----------



## dg12x

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

How about brining Boone and Wright back...Boki and Moore just don't have it.

Team looks so lazy out there.


----------



## fruitcake

why is the lead increasing? play some ****ing defense


----------



## Jizzy

*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## Jizzy

Someone play defense you sons of *****es


----------



## fruitcake

game is not over.....a 5-0 run to start the 4th would even make the game very close


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

idk. not expecting a run of more than 3 points by the nets this quarter. Dont know how they can win if they keep on exchanging buckets in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Jizzy

fruitcake said:


> game is not over.....a 5-0 run to start the 4th would even make the game very close



That is if the Nets can even score 5 in a row.


----------



## jarkid

.566 is too high for them


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



jarkid said:


> .566 is too high for them


no ****? really? :rolleyes


----------



## farouq710

i've been waiting for the nets to at least attempt to fastbreak. get some damn easy buckets, i don't understand why they are content to slowing things down.


----------



## purplehaze89

Okay down by 12. One quarter left. We can do this. We've seen and overcome worse.


----------



## farouq710

vince its your time to shine. he's had a pretty good game, shooting a good percentage, could've done better at the line, but he's been aggressive. time to put up a huge 4th and stun the raptors and this crowd.


----------



## jarkid

Boki sucks at big time


----------



## dfunk15

vince cuts it to 12, he looks comfortable out there, not a single bad shot tonight


----------



## jarkid

MoPet 4 fouls


----------



## Real

The Nets are coming out firing. Thank God.


----------



## farouq710

8-0 run jizzy haha


----------



## jarkid

4-0 Run by the Nets


----------



## SetShotWilly

Where is the real Boki tonight?


----------



## SetShotWilly

They are in foul trouble. Attack the basket


----------



## Jizzy

Praise the lord!!!


----------



## XRay34

my god calderon 25 pts

11 for 18

antoine wrong is utter trash we lost


----------



## jarkid

we are done


----------



## XRay34

stupid retarded ****** calderon

looks like a ****** on acid


----------



## SetShotWilly

WTF is wrong with these people? getting tourched by a midget?


----------



## farouq710

wow, can anyone stop calderon?


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

:banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## XRay34

this whole team suks when bostjan nachbar is ur 4th best player u know ur garbage


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

nice.


----------



## jarkid

Wait 3 more days to game 6, and leBron james is waitinng and resting,

we are done


----------



## dg12x

What a disgraceful coaching job. Why is Nachbar still in there? If we lose this series, Frank has to be out.


----------



## SetShotWilly

They should have sent Wright to the D-league. This guy is trash offensively and defensively


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Caledaron Must Be Sent To The Ground!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jizzy

Stop This Piece Of ****! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## farouq710

i just can't understand why they stopped attacking the basket. they should be in attack mode and try to get this team in foul trouble. RJ please put your head down.


----------



## TriDoub5

I just wanna punch Calderon!!!:curse:


----------



## big furb

Dammit man, can't get stops and can't make open jumpers. Vince may have to say "screw this, my whole team sucks" and pull a kobe. Boki hasn't shown up, Kidd's been useless and RJ is RJ


----------



## pinoyboy231

we have to stop settling.. attack the basket.. play defense....


----------



## Vincanity15311

signs of life... until jose decided to come back


----------



## KingofNewark

What the hell is going on? Are the Nets geting Punk'd? Where's Ashton?


----------



## SetShotWilly

They have multiple guys in foul trouble. Attack the ****ing basket


----------



## dfunk15

vince needs to stop passing, no one else is making shots


----------



## purplehaze89

God. No defense. whatsoever. I mean we're playing decently since the 1st quarter but they're friggin' hot and we're not doing ANYTHING about it. NO DEFENSE.


----------



## jarkid

Now the bright sight is the Bruce Ratnet could earn more money by selling the tickets of game 6.


----------



## farouq710

3 ball right back in it, let's get the stop now.


----------



## furnace

RJ, Boki, and Wright with early foul clock jumpers that were not in rhythm.

That is Lawrence Frank's fault. Frank needs to call offensive plays and his team needs to execute.


----------



## pinoyboy231

what is this a soccer game? are they chanting OLE OLE?


----------



## jarkid

Kidd for 3


----------



## pinoyboy231

why hasnt robinson been playing in this series?


----------



## jarkid

6-0 by the Nets


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

yes!


----------



## pinoyboy231

now the crowd chants vc sucks..

collins in for boone


----------



## Jizzy

Calderon must taste hardwood. Put in Robinson to foul him hard.


----------



## HB

Vince came to play


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj with the layup!

6 point game

time out raptors


----------



## SetShotWilly

Yes! Smart play RJ


----------



## fruitcake

yes! defense defense defense


----------



## jarkid

8-0 by the Nets


----------



## farouq710

holy ****, we're down by 6. **** yea **** yea!!!! keep going right at bosh. it's vince's destiny to hit the dagger tonight and stun this city.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

the Nets confuse the **** out of me.


----------



## fruitcake

bosh in the game is better for us cause calderon is scoring at will


----------



## big furb

Finally, the real nets have decided to show up for this game


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap: :clap: , rj doing what RJ needs to be doing, no more damn jumpers


----------



## elsaic15

i beleive baby. 6 pt game!!! if we can just PLAY SOME DAMN D on calderon we'll be fine


----------



## purplehaze89

Come On Nets!!! Come On!!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

imagine if it comes down to a VC buzzer beating winning shot!!


----------



## jerkstore

Nets within 6


----------



## jarkid

Calderon should suffer a drug reaction examination after this game


----------



## farouq710

the nets are back baby!


----------



## Jizzy

Please God!!!


----------



## HB

Tell me there was no foul there


----------



## farouq710

that's right vince, right at bosh.


----------



## jarkid

10-0 by the Nets


----------



## jerkstore

Nets within 4


----------



## vincecarterrules

jarkid said:


> Calderon should suffer a drug reaction examination after this game


that's bad man....


----------



## jarkid

please go Nets go go Nets go


----------



## pinoyboy231

turn over raptors nets ball


----------



## vincecarterrules

raptors always whining....pathetic


----------



## farouq710

alright RJ and VC are heating up.


----------



## jarkid

RJ for 2


----------



## vincecarterrules

Raptors...SCARED.....time out....


----------



## SetShotWilly

Why is Boki still out there?


----------



## jarkid

2 points game


----------



## jerkstore

Nets within 2


----------



## Jizzy

Ballin!


----------



## cerpin taxt

another bull**** call


----------



## MrCharisma

RJ is playing his heart out.


Man, we're getting killed by dumb off the ball fouls.


----------



## dfunk15

nachbar is sucking out there so ****ing much


----------



## jarkid

damn it


----------



## pinoyboy231

get nachbar out of here..


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

nachbar must be sat down. he must BE KICKED OFF THE TEAMMMMMMMMM


----------



## HB

Boki has been really bad tonight


----------



## vincecarterrules

what the hell foul was that>>>>?????!!!!!!!!peterson fouled boki!


----------



## farouq710

boki has had a horrible game tonite.


----------



## MrCharisma

Boki is having a horrible game...I can't believe Frank has stuck with him so long now.


----------



## jarkid

Nachbar costs us this game, we are done


----------



## XRay34

nachabr ends season with 2 loose ball fouls for 4 free throw slal good 68% ft shooter my asz


----------



## dfunk15

nachbar is losing this game for Nets, get this ****er out


----------



## big furb

Boki has been really horrible this game.


----------



## pinoyboy231

jkidd with the 3!


----------



## jerkstore

we got this.


----------



## Jizzy

Take Boki out for Christ mother****in sake!!


----------



## jarkid

Kidd for 3


----------



## MrCharisma

The captain is clutch...we need stops!


----------



## pinoyboy231

Collins With The Crucial Turn Over


----------



## jerkstore

Parker too good


----------



## fruitcake

oh my god collins


----------



## big furb

Come on kidd, never pass the ball to collins on offense. GET VINCE THE BALL!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

and thats why we need a freakin Power Forward


----------



## MrCharisma

Ouch...catch the ball twin.


----------



## pinoyboy231

wow these refs


----------



## Jizzy

Oh

My 



God


----------



## HB

They blew it


----------



## SetShotWilly

Thanks to Boki they are over the foul limit.


----------



## farouq710

we had out chances tonite, but it looks like we're having a game 6.


----------



## NickDaKing

im loving all these ticky tak fouls that are called


----------



## jarkid

We are done


----------



## XRay34

omg wright and nachbar foul 90 feet from hoop


----------



## cerpin taxt

and another bull**** call


----------



## MrCharisma

We aren't getting ANY breaks on these loose ball calls.


----------



## XRay34

we lost this game to stupidty

6 free throws all from loose ball fouls

and collins can go kill himself


----------



## cerpin taxt

they're calling fouls when players go for loose balls. let them play. wright's was more justified, but c'mon, let them play.


----------



## HB

Where is Boone????? Why is Moore in the game


----------



## XRay34

fu C K this team


----------



## pinoyboy231

we NEED to slow down..


----------



## Jizzy

****[email protected];ofdsl;fadsl;jkafdslkjfdal;jkfl;kjfd;kjafdj;ksgjljdfffffffffffffffffffffffffl;kasjdlkij;gdsajsj'gK:Ghfhh


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter is letting the clock run like they are up by 7. lol This guy is dumber than stephen jackson sometimes


----------



## XRay34

no f'n frontcourt whatsoever


----------



## jarkid

finish them in CAA, danm it, I can't stand it anymore


----------



## XRay34

i broke remote


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Frank is the worst possible coach for the Nets.


----------



## HB

They will probably go for a 3


----------



## jarkid

Boone is definitely better than moore this game


----------



## purplehaze89

****


----------



## dfunk15

vince needs to pump fake in that situation, like Jefferson did. What is Moore contributing if cant even grab the ball?


----------



## purplehaze89

cOME ON! THE REFEREES ARE COMPLETELY TAKING ALL MOMENTUM OUT OF THIS GAME.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> i broke remote


ha really?


----------



## Phenom Z28

At least the game is still close, it's not over.


----------



## Jizzy

Speechless. I want to kill someone right now.


----------



## XRay34

sofdfosob omg we lost what a choke we were down 2 wuta comeback only to fall short jose fn calderon mo pete andres bargaianai antoinio parke rwhat the heck is goigng on hefoeoeoeoofdedfikodspfkodpfvkpdo
dgvkogpvkfpod


----------



## fruitcake

wow....we have no timeouts


----------



## HB

Why does RJ pound the ball so much


----------



## SetShotWilly

WTF was that RJ? over dribbling like AI


----------



## fruitcake

rj dribbled for way too long there


----------



## XRay34

antoine wright = nbdl no hands get the ball idiot


----------



## cerpin taxt

will we ever get a pure shooter that will cut deficits?


----------



## XRay34

antoine wright and jasonc ollins are gone waive them waste of space


----------



## vincecarterrules

HA-HA BOSH flunk!


----------



## dfunk15

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



SetShotWilly said:


> Carter is letting the clock run like they are up by 7. lol This guy is dumber than stephen jackson sometimes


so how did you like that Jefferson possession? hmm


----------



## pinoyboy231

this is where we need krstic and house..


----------



## big furb

We're not gonna win this game, but I feel better about us finishing them off in Jersey


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



dfunk15 said:


> so how did you like that Jefferson possession? hmm


Hey i am not taking any sides here. That was just a stupid play


----------



## XRay34

go to hell vinc ewhat a loser


----------



## MrCharisma

Lets go! We need stops (and defensive rebounding)


----------



## jarkid

4 points game...


----------



## XRay34

what if vc hit free throws? what if no stupid 90 feet fouls would be tied

or lead


----------



## MrCharisma

Man this game would be tied at the very least if we didn't go on that crazy loose ball foul streak earlier.


----------



## HB

Lol I knew it


----------



## SetShotWilly

Yes!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince a;sdfljasdfijweafoij34wjweafo


----------



## cerpin taxt

will we ever get a pure shooter that will cut deficits?


----------



## XRay34

itsssssssss
a
v
c
3


gotta foul though no timeouts


----------



## jerkstore

down to 1


----------



## big furb

Vince is the ****ING MAN!!!!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

OH MY GOD

Mr. 2nd team all-defense. AHHHH!


----------



## fruitcake

oh my god


----------



## jarkid

1 point game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

1 point game!


----------



## XRay34

omg we got no timeouts they can milk clock and miss and we'll have 2 seconds for a 90 footer

gotta foul!


----------



## HB

Boki and his stupid fouls, the Nets woulda had this


----------



## fruitcake

we dont have any timeouts tho!! what do we do!


----------



## dfunk15

vc's FT shooting is an issue, Nets lead if he's shooting regular percentage


----------



## jerkstore

ankle roll


----------



## jarkid

Phenomenon go nets go


----------



## fruitcake

i dunno if we should play sraight up....or foul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Calderon twists his ankle...who knows if he can come back in.


----------



## SetShotWilly

WTF why did they foul?


----------



## MrCharisma

It took balls for VC to take that shot. If he misses the game is pretty much over.


----------



## big furb

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



dfunk15 said:


> vc's FT shooting is an issue, Nets lead if he's shooting regular percentage


I'll forgive him his missed freethrows considering how he's carried us in this game. I can accept a loss now, we played like we wanted to close them out in the second half


----------



## jerkstore

Vc3 Ot?


----------



## SetShotWilly

go Mikki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerkstore

Yes MIKKI !!!!


----------



## HB

That was Mikki's biggest play of the game


----------



## Phenom Z28

Mikki Moore still giving us a chance!

I thought Vince got fouled.


----------



## MrCharisma

whew, thank god for Mikki.


----------



## fruitcake

wow mikki moore saved the day...man this is tight


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mikki!

1 point game, 16.8 left


----------



## jarkid

1 point game again


----------



## XRay34

raptors due to miss

they 24 for 27 from the line this is bull


----------



## cerpin taxt

where was the foul (before the tip in)? 

these refs have been terrible tonight


----------



## jerkstore

Curse Bosh


----------



## XRay34

don't mask cursing


----------



## HB

Boki choked


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter you ****ing wuss


----------



## jerkstore

********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## XRay34

i just died


----------



## big furb

Couldn't have asked for a better shot than that, great game


----------



## fruitcake

oh my god.........again nachbar misses the three


----------



## MrCharisma

Alright...I'm sick.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

baaah, that was so close


----------



## cerpin taxt

Why Was He In The Game?!


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

I feel so sad, carter should have taken that shot. IT WAS CARTER WHO SHOULD HAVE TAKEN IT. CARTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

God Boki!!!!why!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
oooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jarkid

Lose


----------



## jerkstore

Well, no fat lady tonight, Raptors played a good game.


----------



## XRay34

i died


----------



## big furb

A timeout would have been nice in that situation, damn you frank.


----------



## SetShotWilly

This was Carter's destiny to drop a dagger through Raptors hearts but he runs away from it


----------



## HB

Someone should have come out to set a pick for Vince


----------



## Jizzy

**************************************************************************************************iuowqreoiufdwjl;fdszl;jkslfj;kfjlkflk;;lsfdljksflgdsaj;kgs

UI ****ing hate this fucxking ****


----------



## NickDaKing

why the hell do we have to wait 3 days until game 6????


----------



## jarkid

VC should have made it by himself


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Nachbar, I hatE hime so much right now. I have never hated a net player more. He had no business being in the game. THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN CARTER taking the shot.


----------



## MrCharisma

I still can't believe he missed. Probably Boki's worst game of the year. Between the constant fouls and missed shots none of it would've matter had he hit that wide open shot for the series win.


----------



## Vincanity15311

i'm starting to feel less tense about friday now however


----------



## SetShotWilly

big furb said:


> A timeout would have been nice in that situation, damn you frank.


They ran out of timeouts at about 2 min mark


----------



## elsaic15

DAMNIT boki of all nights to be off


----------



## big furb

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



SetShotWilly said:


> This was Carter's destiny to drop a dagger through Raptors hearts but he runs away from it


Stupid comment, that was the correct play in that situation.


----------



## RX

Carter should have taken that shot, make or miss...sooo much drama would have ensued...


----------



## belarus

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Boki! Goddamn you!.. not for not making shot but for awfull game and the foul sequence when you fouled twice (on D and on O) and that cost us 4 points and a game. Now win it home! otherwise Nets are dead.


----------



## roro26

HOw come no one came out to set a pick for Vince?


----------



## jarkid

damn it, Boki you costed us


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Nachbar, this game just cost him any chance of getting any contract from the organization. I hate him so much. Carter that was the worst mistake of the game. THE SINGLE WORST MISTAKE IN THE ****ING SERIES.


----------



## fruitcake

we were so close. at least we played very well in the 2nd half.


----------



## pinoyboy231

nachbar was set up perfectly... he couldnt ask for a better shot than that.. o well game 6 here we come.. its better if we finish them at home


----------



## fruitcake

wow nachbar was 0 for 7 from three


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

big furb said:


> A timeout would have been nice in that situation, damn you frank.


which they didn't have any of.


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



big furb said:


> Stupid comment, that was the correct play in that situation.


They didn't need a three. They were down by two so he could have drawn a foul but he was too afraid he would choke


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> which they didn't have any of.


because FRANK blew them all within the first 7 minutes of the quarter.


----------



## big furb

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



SetShotWilly said:


> They ran out of timeouts at about 2 min mark


I know, I stand by my statement. Damn you frank (don't take this seriously, i'm just venting)


----------



## Balla 15

Damn, why didn't Vince take the shot?? Arghh


----------



## MrLion

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

Yes I too am pissed off at that foul sequence by Boki but you can't throw him under the bus now. 

Have faith in your team, we got some breaks to get back in the game, but in no way did we "deserve" this win.

If Calderon and Ford are out for Game 6, it's a lock my friends.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MrCharisma said:


> I still can't believe he missed. Probably Boki's worst game of the year. Between the constant fouls and missed shots none of it would've matter had he hit that wide open shot for the series win.


Considering how things have gone in Jersey, and how the Nets were a shot away from winning after being down double digits most of the game on the road, I feel good about it. Anything can happen, but they should be able to close it out.


----------



## fruitcake

vince woulda gotten a offensive foul if he had kept going...i just saw the replay..he got the step on his man but then barganni comes over to help out, leaving nachbar wide open..it was the right thing to do.


----------



## HB

Anyways Frank was outcoached tonight


----------



## jarkid

Boki

0-7 from the 3pt line

damn it


----------



## jerkstore

It's ok, I didn't have any money on it, we get another chance in NJ, and their pg's are shot.


----------



## big furb

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



SetShotWilly said:


> They didn't need a three. They were down by two so he could have drawn a foul but he was too afraid he would choke


Another stupid comment. He drew the double team and hit the open teammate. If he had tried to force up a shot do you really think the refs would give him the foul, in that building? Come on now.


----------



## jarkid

RX is reading this thread.


----------



## jarkid

Ford and Calderon is hurt.

And Bruce Ratner could earn more money,

thanks Raptors.


----------



## RX

jarkid said:


> RX is reading this thread.


Being that I live around here and have seen almost all of the Nets games..why not? =)


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



big furb said:


> Another stupid comment. He drew the double team and hit the open teammate. If he had tried to force up a shot do you really think the refs would give him the foul, in that building? Come on now.


Stop calling everything i write stupid. I am sure you can make your point without it


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

It would have been the correct play if Nachbar was shooting better than 00.0% from downtown. Honestly Vince Carter taking a fadeaway three would have been more logical.


----------



## big furb

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> which they didn't have any of.


I wasn't complainingthat they didn't call timeout people, i'm mad because they had no more timeouts to call at such a crucial time. Frank should have anticipated needing one down the stretch


----------



## mynetsforlife

jesus, so damn close
boki was off all night though...


----------



## MrLion

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

If even one of them is definitively out for the next game, I say our chances are more than good.

Unless Anthony Parker keeps making shots like that crazy shimmy he pulled earlier.


----------



## TriDoub5

Yes I would of been fine with a VC 3 from deep behind the 3 point line then put it in the hands of a guy shooting 0-6 from 3.


----------



## jerkstore

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



mjm1 said:


> It would have been the correct play if Nachbar was shooting better than 00.0% from downtown. Honestly Vince Carter taking a fadeaway three would have been more logical.


Don't hear that very often


----------



## elsaic15

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



mjm1 said:


> because FRANK blew them all within the first 7 minutes of the quarter.


not his fault his team came out and got their asses handed to them. what was he supposed to do, wait till it was 40 pt game to call a timeout? u know things are bad when im defending frank lol


----------



## HB

Frank was outcoached tonight


----------



## big furb

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



SetShotWilly said:


> Stop calling everything i write stupid. I am sure you can make your point without it


Fine, i apologize for calling your comment stupid. But vince made the right play, forcing up a shot through a double team and praying that the refs will call a foul in their building isn't smart basketball. If he had a clear lane to the basket where he could've gotten a good look at it i would agree with you, but they didn't give him that so he made the smart basketball play and found his open teammate.


----------



## MrLion

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*

seriously if carter had faded on the three and missed i would've been more angry. i think he made the right play and he trusted Boki which is something Carter has done before. If we win game 6, all of a sudden Boki is everyone's favorite bench player again.


----------



## AIFAN3

Nachbar will be kicking himself after this game.. No way you miss a shot that wide open..


----------



## Fray

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Considering how things have gone in Jersey, and how the Nets were a shot away from winning after being down double digits most of the game on the road, I feel good about it. Anything can happen, but they should be able to close it out.


Exactly. I have no doubt that this series will end on Friday in New Jersey.


----------



## elsaic15

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



MrLion said:


> Yes I too am pissed off at that foul sequence by Boki but you can't throw him under the bus now.
> 
> Have faith in your team, we got some breaks to get back in the game, but in no way did we "deserve" this win.
> 
> If Calderon and Ford are out for Game 6, it's a lock my friends.


they wont be out any more than kidd was out for his knee injury. shouljdnt matter though. all raptors home games close, they almost blew 20 pt lead at home. our games have been blowouts


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Great come back (just came up short), but the Nets shouldn't have allowed the Raptors to get such a huge lead in the first place. The matador defense in the 1st qtr was horrible to watch as a Nets fan.


----------



## AIFAN3

Kidd has to take playing Calderon defensively personally.. The guy is flat out owning the Nets...

Anthony Johnson v.2


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: Round 1; Game 5 - New Jersey Nets vs Toronto Raptors - Tuesday, May 1, 2007 7:00P*



big furb said:


> Fine, i apologize for calling your comment stupid. But vince made the right play, forcing up a shot through a double team and praying that the refs will call a foul in their building isn't smart basketball. If he had a clear lane to the basket where he could've gotten a good look at it i would agree with you, but they didn't give him that so he made the smart basketball play and found his open teammate.



Apology accepted. I see your point but I just wanted to see Raptors demise at the hand of Carter just for the sake of poetic justice if anything (Also Boki had missed all his previous attempts tonight).


----------



## Fray

My predictions for game 6:

Kidd will come back with another monster triple double.
Boki will step up because of his horrible game tonight.
Carter will be trying his hardest to end the game in New Jersey and not have to face the Toronto fans again.
Bosh will continue his lousy play.
Nets will blow out the Raptors again.


----------



## fruitcake

do not let up in game 6...holy ****


----------



## AIFAN3

I seriously doubt the nets will blow out the Raps in the CAA..


----------



## purplehaze89

The Nets don't need to blow them out. They need to win. Who the hell cares what the final score is as long as we win.


----------



## AIFAN3

purplehaze89 said:


> The Nets don't need to blow them out. They need to win. Who the hell cares what the final score is as long as we win.


For that to happen jason Kidd needs to stop letting Calderon go Anthony Johnson on him.. I know Frank wants to make Calderon a scorer but he's doing much more than that and Kidd can't stay in front of him..


----------

